# Nexus 7 Goodies/Extras?



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all!

I've been searching and can't find what the extras/goodies are for the Nexus 7. I know there is the $25 credit to the play store and the Transformers movie. Does anybody know for sure what all the extras are or is that it?


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

You get a couple magazines, a book or two, and a couple free songs. That's it.


----------



## anuraj1 (Jun 8, 2011)

And the abomination that is the newest Transformers movie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Not gonna look the gift horse (mule?) in the mouth, free is free. Besides, I'm actually one of those rare people that likes bad movies just because they are bad. Sometimes you just need a good laugh at Hollywood's stupidity. XD


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Not gonna look the gift horse (mule?) in the mouth, free is free. Besides, I'm actually one of those rare people that likes bad movies just because they are bad. Sometimes you just need a good laugh at Hollywood's stupidity. XD


That is true I haven't seen the new transformers but I am looking forward to it. I love craptastic movies especially 80s movies or anything with Arnold Schwarzenegger. Always good for a laugh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

drose6102 said:


> That is true I haven't seen the new transformers but I am looking forward to it. I love craptastic movies especially 80s movies or anything with Arnold Schwarzenegger. Always good for a laugh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


3rd one is by far the best one


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

honestly the storyline was pretty crappy in third one imo but the action was amazing. Plus I live in Chicago so it was crazy seeing it destroyed


----------

